# Can't Rent with a GSD!!!



## 1der_girl (Aug 16, 2006)

I couldn't figure out where to put this, so I hope this is ok. It's a bit of a rant....
In Sept. of last year we started renting a house from some aquantences (I went to HS with their daughter's fiance). We did not sign a lease (and now I know why people say ALWAYS get it in writing). They assured us that we would be able to live in the house for- at the very least- 2-3 years, or longer if the housing market was slow to recover. 
Because we were planning on being here long-term, we stripped wallpaper, primed and repainted and had all of the hardwood floors stripped/sanded/refinnished (with the owner's knowledge and blessing). We got Tober in Dec. (again with their knowledge and blessing), and brought our baby daughter home from the hospital to the nursery that I spent WEEKS making perfect.
Long story short, the owner of the house called me on Wed. and told be we had 30 days to vacate- they are moving back. :angryfire: :angryfire: 
We are now in need of a 2 bedroom apt. that is GSD friendly... and I am not having any luck (NOTE: We will not be dropping our dog of at a shelter/putting an ad on CL or returning her to her breeder- WE ARE KEEPING THE DOG). All of the complexes that advertise "pets welcome!" have a breed ban on GSDs, and all of the privately owned spots that say 'pets negotiable' are small dog/ cat places...  I've even told people we are willing to pay a huge pet deposit and that she comes with her own glowing references, that they can meet her, etc... no luck.
If worse comes to worse (which I have a feeling it will), then me, my husband, our 4 month old daughter and our 60 lb GSD will all move in with my parents until we find a place (my poor hubby).
:help:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i would suggest moving in with your parents and continue searching. There is ALWAYS someone, usually independent owners, who will make exceptions for you after meeting your dogs and seeing the references you have. You may even be able to check with your vets office and see if they know of anyone who might accept GSDs. Also, if you have insurance, renters insurance the clearly states the dog is covered in the event of a bite and present a copy of that to anyone who you may rent from, it may work in your favor. You can also ask about a waiver stating that if your dog were to bite someone, the owner of the complex or house would not be held liable which helps their insurance. Its a tough time finding GSD friendly rentals. Part of why we live on base housing. I dont have the patience to be told no over and over again because of ignorance. there is a lot you can do but you also need to be prepared for that constant no. Most of the time, the NO Gsds ban is because their insurance company said no. Breed prejudice.


----------



## 1der_girl (Aug 16, 2006)

I hadn't thought about the renter's insurance thing. I'll have to check my policy. 
We most likely WILL end up at my parent's house, as abandoning our dog is NOT an option, I'm just so tired of the whole "bad dog" thing. I've had shepherds my entire adult life, and I've NEVER had a mean. destructive, child-eater... but most of these places won't even give me a chance once they hear her breed! 
I even had one woman say (and I wasn't holding my breath- you should have heard her tone) "I'll ask my husband and call you right back"... guess what? that was 4 days ago... and I've used the "I've got to ask my husband" line... I may have INVENTED it!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

:thumbup:


1der_girl said:


> ....We most likely WILL end up at my parent's house, as abandoning our dog is NOT an option,...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

1der_girl said:


> I hadn't thought about the renter's insurance thing. I'll have to check my policy.
> We most likely WILL end up at my parent's house, as abandoning our dog is NOT an option, I'm just so tired of the whole "bad dog" thing. I've had shepherds my entire adult life, and I've NEVER had a mean. destructive, child-eater... but most of these places won't even give me a chance once they hear her breed!
> I even had one woman say (and I wasn't holding my breath- you should have heard her tone) "I'll ask my husband and call you right back"... guess what? that was 4 days ago... and I've used the "I've got to ask my husband" line... I may have INVENTED it!


 
oh yeah i use that line a lot myself. Had i known there were so many tricks sooner, i think it would have been easier for us to find a GSD friendly place. Generally, if you have insurance that doesnt disapprove of your dog and you have a coverage policy in place to cover a bite by the dog, they should be able to present a copy of your insurance to their insurance and get an approval for a waiver. Just make sure you get copies of absolutely everything. Everyone on here always says make a resume for you dog. If you have neighbors, ask if they'd be willing to write a letter of recommendation for your dog. Get a letter from your vet saying you have a good dog and he's not had any problems. Anything you can think of. You pretty much have to make it seem like having your dog there would be a huge positively big deal. If you have training certificates, make copies and put that in there. Make sure your dog is continually updated on shots and have the paperwork to back it up. Eventually someone will be willing to give you a shot. Obviously offer an additional pet deposit as well to cover any damages. get everything in writing when an agreement is reached and have a copy on hand in your paperwork and ask your parents to also maintain at least one copy. Copies galore complete with dates. Your lease when signed should also state the breed is welcome and the waiver to support it signed and dated on company letterhead. Make it all legal and binding which would mean a lawyer would need to review the contract and make sure its all in your favor.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I've run into the same problem looking for a Rottie friendly rental. I don't even have a Rotti and all I'm finding are small dog/cat places only. Even found one that stated small dogs welcome/ no cats yesterday.

There is also the pet resume to make up. This is an example from the San Fransisco SPCA:
http://www.sfspca.org/sites/default/files/SFSPCA Sample Dog Resume.pdf

I have one made up for Shania and am copies of her current vaccine certificate, city license, proof of sterilization, proof of microchipping, references, proof of renter's insurance and a copy of her CGN certificate.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I really hate to recommend this but try mentioning... Dutch Shepherd.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I feel your pain--renting with any dog is difficult enough, let alone with a GSD.

If you camp out with your parents for a while, maybe you can save enough money to buy a house in the not-too-distant future?


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Say you have an Alsation. It's not a lie, just another name for a German Shepherd.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

weber1b said:


> Say you have an Alsation. It's not a lie, just another name for a German Shepherd.


 
if you do that, please keep in mind, it should say it on vet paperwork just in case they ask.


----------



## 1der_girl (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone!
As far as buying a house, I've got one in Augusta, GA that's been on the market for over a year- if you want it, please let me know!
As far as lying, I tried it a few times-
"What is your policy on dogs?"
"Oh, you have a dog? What breed?"
"Belgian Shepherd."
"How much do those weigh?"
"Oh, about 45-50 pounds."
"Sorry. When we said 'Dogs negotiable', we ment like Yorkies and stuff." 

I'll wright up a resume' for her today...


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Hang in there*

This may not help, but I would ask you and your family to stick to your guns and make the planned move to your parent's if you must. In the end it will pay off. You will find somebody that knows dogs and will rent a home to you. Moving twice may be a huge inconvienence, but the result will be a great home and you will know that you lived up to your commitments. It will be rewarding in the end.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Just remember its not the lessor but the insurance companies that make these rules, and even though renters insurance covers bites in some cases, in most cases the person bitten can still go after the apartment complex for not providing a safe place to live or what not. And it would be much easier/more worth while to go after the apartement since they probably have a lot more money. Keep looking, it wasn't that difficult to find one that accepts GSDs in our area. Look up a local club and see if they have any information.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Here are some links to check out:

MSPCA-Angell: Finding Pet Friendly Housing

petswelcome.com Rentals

Apartment Rental and Hotel Directory accepting Dogs, Cats and Other Pets


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I know it's hard but there is always someone, just gotta keep looking!  May take awhile.

I am renting in a highrise apartment (very large) with 2 GSD's at the moment. It can be done. Although, in Canada, our laws are a little relaxed on the whole "pet issue".


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

It took me forever to find an apartment in Chicago that allowed large breed dogs. It isn't subject to breed here, but just weight. I found my apartment on Craigslist by searching everyday and including "large breed" in the search each time. It can be done, but is a pain in the butt.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I know it's hard but there is always someone, just gotta keep looking!  May take awhile.
> 
> I am renting in a highrise apartment (very large) with 2 GSD's at the moment. It can be done. Although, in Canada, our laws are a little relaxed on the whole "pet issue".


I'm in a high rise with two Sheps as well. I think our laws must be very relaxed here because I honestly had no idea this was even an issue. I was shocked to find out there are breed bans on GSDs for living. I had only heard of that with pitbulls. We have 7 GSDs in our building!!!


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Not sure if this is an option for you right now, but in the future you may want to get your dog CGC certified. A lot of places (including home owners insurances) will give you a discount or allow a pet that has passed this test and is certified a Canine Good Citizen. Might be something to look into and ask questions.


----------



## 1der_girl (Aug 16, 2006)

To the Canadians- I am proud to be an American, but to hear you say it's not even an issue makes me consider moving north! There are many breed bans here in the states. When I lived in military housing, we could have GSDs but not Dobermans. When I moved off post, the apartment we rented was a 60 lb. or less place (thankfully I had two skinny dogs!). As someone who has been renting most of my adult life and has lived in several states, I can say for sure that it is worse in this area (Western MA) than anywhere in the south, or TX, or MO.
SuzzyQ- I would LOVE to continue obedience and get her CGC, but even the local kennel club can't find a place to hold classes (at least I know it's not just me, LOL) and have put all training on hold until further notice. There is only one other group class in our city, and although I paid my $100 and went to the first 3 classes, there were WAY too many dogs in the class and it was to crazy to learn anything.
I did call USAA, and they told me that even though we are not living in our house (If anyone wants to buy in Augusta, GA, please let me know!!) our homeowner's insurance still covers liability for dog bites, so that's one positive thing I can tell prospective landlords. I also made Tober a "resume" today, and will be asking our neighbors for letters of reference for her.
I just feel so crunched! 30 days is NOT enough time, and although I love my parents and my husband and we all get along, NONE of us will be happy if we're all living together! It's also the same time my little brother will be on R&R (he's in Afganistan), so there will be 7 people, 2 cats and 1 dog living in a 1,200 square foot, 3 bedroom house (?!?!)
Oh, for the love of a dog...


----------



## uclaman (Jun 21, 2011)

May I suggest looking for property management companies?

My wife and I are relocating to Northern California August 1st from Chicago and we wanted a German Shepherd Puppy. We encountered many of the same issues with apartments to move into. 

So I went a different route...I sought property management companies in the area and found a house(perfect for our upcoming GSD puppy since we'll need a yard) that takes dogs. I also made it a point to the owner that I would purchase dog liability insurance in addition to renter's insurance. The policy I am looking at covers half a million for dog liability and will only cost 260 bucks for the WHOLE year.

Try looking for houses to rent instead of apartments.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It is hard. I've lived in really crummy places to be able to have a large dog or two. Now I own my place. I have for years (since some time in the 1980s) with the exception of the first year I was down here - and that was hard to find. I got jerked around a lot by one realtor, lots of people didn't call back, other places were rather shakey.

I did get a good place to rent with a fenced yard and it worked fine for that year - then they decided to put it on the market.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would also suggest getting the CGC and then talk to the owner and let him meet the dogs. It may change his mind and/or let him make an exception.


----------



## bsesender (Oct 10, 2013)

uclaman said:


> May I suggest looking for property management companies?
> 
> My wife and I are relocating to Northern California August 1st from Chicago and we wanted a German Shepherd Puppy. We encountered many of the same issues with apartments to move into.
> 
> ...


can you tell me what companies you found that insured german shepards. i am renting in florida and would like coverage for damage to the rental and bites


----------

